# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Նկարների սայթեր ֆրինետից

## Hrayr2006

Բարև  ձեզ: Եկեք այստեղ գրենք ֆրինետից հասանելի նկարների սայթեր:
Բացումը ես անեմ: 
http://freenet.am/~wallpape/
www.skins.am

----------


## Angelina

> Բարև  ձեզ: Եկեք այստեղ գրենք ֆրինետից հասանելի նկարների սայթեր:
> Բացումը ես անեմ: 
> http://freenet.am/~wallpape/
> www.skins.am


Ասեմ, որ շատ լավն էր ապրես:

----------


## asho

> Բարև  ձեզ: Եկեք այստեղ գրենք ֆրինետից հասանելի նկարների սայթեր:
> Բացումը ես անեմ: 
> http://freenet.am/~wallpape/
> www.skins.am


Շատ լավ սայթեր են: Մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ www.101.am ըտեղից էլ մտեք ուրախ նկարներ ենթաբաժինը: Շատ լավ սայթ ա:

----------


## Ֆելո

http://freenet.am/~bestsite
էդ իմ սայթնա :Smile:

----------


## shgalex

Իմն էլ  չմոռանակ:
http://freenet.am/~shgalex/

----------

